# How many hosting accounts do you have?



## ParkInHost (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi VPS board members,

As an individual or freelancer How many hosting accounts do you hold?

Thanks


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2016)

ParkInHost said:


> As an individual or freelancer How many hosting accounts do you hold?



0 hosting accounts as an individual.  


0 hosting accounts as a freelancer.


_(if you had included "held as a company" in that list I would have said: active accounts with 28 different hosting providers, 24 dedicated servers, 27 VPS/cloud servers, 1 shared hosting account)_


----------



## HostPace (Jul 22, 2016)

As an individual 2 and As a Hosting Provider 50+.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 23, 2016)

zero!


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, I suppose you mean shared hosting accounts? If that's the case: I've got only one and that's with BuyShared. The various accounts on my own WHM/cPanel servers do not count, do they?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 24, 2016)

One account from SpaceWeb.


----------



## web-project (Jul 25, 2016)

zero, as we hosting every project on our servers


----------



## RombelIrk (Jul 26, 2016)

I have only one account as individual.


----------



## AndriusP (Jul 26, 2016)

2 accounts as as individual for my own mails and websites.


----------



## WiredBlade (Jul 26, 2016)

One for blog and one for email.


----------



## 3v-manager (Aug 28, 2016)

one account as individual


----------



## ServerBundle (Aug 30, 2016)

As an Individual 1.


----------



## Host Preneur (Aug 30, 2016)

2 as individual.


----------



## graeme (Aug 31, 2016)

1 shared hosting account with Nearly Free Speech as an individual - used for PHP based sites, which now means just by personal blog. I have access to several clients' accounts.


I have 2 VPSs (Upcloud and Ram Node) used for web hosting, and access to VPSs and dedicated servers used by clients.


----------

